# Some Bad Pics Of Great Carvings And Stuff...



## Dave Hadden (Jul 10, 2013)

Always blows my mind what some people can create starting with a bit of log. Here's the raw material used in our most recent local competition.






I'll apologize up front for the poor quality but I had my dog on a leash and it was hard to get steady or even get close to some of the pieces for fear the little bugger would pee on one. I should go back without him.
Anyway, some of these pieces are pretty neat.




















More later.

Take care.


----------



## Dave Hadden (Jul 10, 2013)

Take care.


----------



## hanniedog (Jul 11, 2013)

Some very nice work there. Thanks for the photos.


----------



## isaaccarlson (Jul 13, 2013)

I like the bears and the bench.


----------



## PineRiverRustic (Aug 27, 2013)

All are nice work but I really like that caterpillar bench.


----------

